# Food Safety News - 03/17/2021..... Pew’s Sandra Eskin named as USDA’s Deputy Under Secretary for Food Safety



## daveomak.fs (Mar 17, 2021)

*Pew’s Sandra Eskin named as USDA’s Deputy Under Secretary for Food Safety*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 17, 2021 12:05 am The new administration in Washington has yet to name an Under Secretary for Food Safety, but it has named a “power player” as Deputy Under Secretary for Food Safety. She can take office immediately as Senate confirmation is not required for the USDA job. Named in the secondary role at USDA’s Office for Food Safety (OFS)... Continue Reading

*FSA renews chicken warning; board discusses deadly Salmonella outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 17, 2021 12:03 am The Food Standards Agency (FSA) has for the third time warned people about breaded chicken linked to Salmonella infections and spoke about the outbreaks at a board meeting. Two strains of Salmonella Enteritidis in frozen, raw, breaded chicken products from Poland have caused almost 500 illnesses since January 2020 and at least one death. The... Continue Reading


*Letter to the Editor: comply with FSMA sooner rather than later*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 17, 2021 12:01 am Opinion Dear Editor, Recently, a contributed opinion column on March 5, 2021, in Food Safety News made a case concerning food safety issues in the plant due to the FDA inspections or FSMA out of compliance issues. It listed a Top Ten list of typical challenges based on the experience of the writer as an... Continue Reading


*Listeria infections in England fall but outbreaks steady*
By News Desk on Mar 17, 2021 12:00 am Despite a drop in reported Listeria infections in 2019 the number of outbreaks remained similar to previous years, according to Public Health England (PHE). A total of 142 cases of listeriosis were reported in England and Wales compared to 157 the year before. This represents an 11.5 percent decline versus the average number in the... Continue Reading


----------

